# recent arrivals



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

another 'satisfied customer'... 
gotta loves dat DevilSite :biggrin:


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like a hell of a haul!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice haul brother!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Love the ashtray......Nice pickup


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

The "Devil Site" will get you in the end.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Another hopeless victim. Sweet haul though!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice. Send all to me if you feel guilty. HAHAHA


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow!!! you're hooked on the DS.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Pickup


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice pickup.. and I agree with snapperhead that ashtray looks good


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

great selection


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice Pickups!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great haul


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

You did well!


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

WOW nice Pickup!!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

niiice


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## TempestPSO (Mar 16, 2008)

MMMMM Roly MMMMM Good, nice pick ups


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

TempestPSO said:


> MMMMM Roly MMMMM Good, nice pick ups


yeah, I've been eyeing the pics of those on the DevilSite for a while now - they looked somewhat funky and odd, but that somehow apealed to me, so I grabbed a bundle when they had'em on special a couple weeks ago.

that other big dark unlabled bundle next to them are AB 'Supervisor Selection' - big, fat and tasty! if I judge correctly, the ones I have are similar to MAXX Vice - just didn't make the cut to be 'firsts', but they seem pretty good to my uncultured tastes... 

the ashtray, the humi and most of the sticks standing up in the humi were the "ultimate" bundle they had on special up til the holiday weekend earlier this month

(I think I've 'established' enough with them that they'll let me pile up for a few weeks, then launch it at me when I ask for it.. :biggrin mind you, I also made a point of asking to meet my usual CS rep when I was down there early June for their CigarFest) - which was enough to make another rep recognize who I was when I called with an inquiry


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Save yourself before its too late--AYEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice score


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

wow thats an awesome pickup!! beats mine by a million!!haha!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet haul!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Save yourself before its too late--AYEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


:lol: it was already "too late" before I found CL... :huh_oh:


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah that's one hell of a haul


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

did you need a tow truck for that haul? sweet pickups!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice haul, Rick!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Way to go brotha!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

The devil site is brutal. Nice haul.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Always fun bidding against ya!!! Nice haul!!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice selection. Great pictures and smokes.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

sweet..


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Berry NICE!


----------

